# Table Height / Bench Height Ratio of Awesomeness?



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

Question: Finished a dining table, which from floor to table top is roughly 34inches… I'm building a corresponding bench. Right now, I've got the bench height set at about 18 inches. The height feels good to me, but I'm a bit frumpy, so I was wondering if this height would pose a challenge to others (too short/too high). Is there a standard ratio between table height and bench height?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I think 17" is standard chair seat height.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Isn't 34" about 3 or 4 inches taller than normal?


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

34" is a little taller than normal..but not much. 30 is the typical standard for a dining table. I went off of the dining table that we use in our kitchen and from the floor to the where the legs meet the table it's 29 inches…with the thickness of the table top, it stands at about 31.

For the design of the table I built, 34 was just right.


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

Correction: just went and measured the table height again…It's firm at 32"...not sure where I got 34 from. *Reason #367,378 why I'm not a mathematician.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

For what it is worth… If you trust these people (the gubment) Here is a link to what the ADA has to say about it. But the magic ratio is 18" bench 30" table. They say 18" bench, and a range of 28 to 34" on table height, with 27" clear for knee space. Read here


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

A typical dining table is between 29" and 31" height.

ADA says height cannot exceed 34", then, there's the "must have" clearences. (29"h at front, 27"h at 8" under the counter, 9"h at 6" from the back wall, etc, etc.) 
I didn't read where he's building an ADA dining table, though.

The OP question is about chair seat height. I say if it feels good to you then it *IS *good.


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Joey. Looks like these guidelines were published during a Republican administration ;-) ..... Not sure if that makes them better or worse. I'll have to consult my feng shui design book. ;-)


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

"Looks like these guidelines were published during a Republican administration ;-)"
That only means there probably is not a hidden tax involved to use the guidelines and there might not be any tree huggers or environmentalists getting kickbacks and grants for studying and verifying the information contained there-in. *;^)*


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm with joey…in and DS on the table/seat height guidance.

For custom made tables, my height recommendations are:
- if the owner and their adult family and friends are 5'10" and taller on average - the table should be 30"-32" 
- if the owner and their adult family and friends are 5'6"-5'10" on average - the table should be 28"-30"

For all table heights, general bench height should be 18" plus or minus a half inch.

One other minor consideration: any dinner table higher than 32" is too high for regular laptop use - assuming 18" high seat height.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

> "Thanks Joey. Looks like these guidelines were published during a Republican administration ;-).... . I'll have to consult my feng shui design book. ;-)"


Dem or Rep if it was published by a politician… you don't need feng shui to know it was the year of the RAT. 

*DS* Op writes " so I was wondering if this height would pose a challenge to others (too short/too high). Is there a standard ratio between table height and bench height?" And I thought it was an ok resourse to consult on the subject of what "others" needs might be. But in general… I agree with the statement "if it feels good, it is good"

*Edit* *redSLED* That is a good way to to pose the question of height to a client. I like that thinking on ranges.


----------

